# Vehicle shipment



## Revchico (Oct 21, 2013)

Greetings to all. I wanted to know if I can shipment a vehicle from Florida, on my
Temporary Resident México Visa?

Also how long can I keep it here? Thanks


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Shipping would seem impractical. You can drive your US plated car into Mexico, getting a temporary import permit online, or at the border. It will be tied to your passport and your visa, allowing you to keep the car in Mexico on your Residente Temporal visa for up to four years, with notifications to Aduana on each renewal. At the end of that time, you would change to Residente Permanente and not be allowed a foreign plated vehicle. As such, you would have to remove it from Mexico; it cannot be sold here and permanent importation is impractically expensive and limited to certain years and only NAFTA produced vehicles.


----------



## kito1 (Aug 4, 2012)

I don't know if you can do it or not, but depending on where it is going in Mexico it might be cheaper than driving it. I had a friend who shipped their car to the western coast of Nicaragua last year from Miami and the cost was actually several hundred less than it cost me to drive from NC to Chapala considering gas, 6 nights in motels and tolls. Of course my car requires premium and gets less than 20 MPG so if you have a small fuel efficient car that might not be the case.


----------



## Revchico (Oct 21, 2013)

*Vehicle*



RVGRINGO said:


> Shipping would seem impractical. You can drive your US plated car into Mexico, getting a temporary import permit online, or at the border. It will be tied to your passport and your visa, allowing you to keep the car in Mexico on your Residente Temporal visa for up to four years, with notifications to Aduana on each renewal. At the end of that time, you would change to Residente Permanente and not be allowed a foreign plated vehicle. As such, you would have to remove it from Mexico; it cannot be sold here and permanent importation is impractically expensive and limited to certain years and only NAFTA produced vehicles.


Thanks, for The info. I appreciate Your input.


----------



## Revchico (Oct 21, 2013)

*Vehicle*



kito1 said:


> I don't know if you can do it or not, but depending on where it is going in Mexico it might be cheaper than driving it. I had a friend who shipped their car to the western coast of Nicaragua last year from Miami and the cost was actually several hundred less than it cost me to drive from NC to Chapala considering gas, 6 nights in motels and tolls. Of course my car requires premium and gets less than 20 MPG so if you have a small fuel efficient car that might not be the case.


The car would be going to Merida, Yucatan. Thanks for The response.


----------

